# found this on youtube^^



## idolomantis (Jan 26, 2008)

gna gna^^

boo! :lol: 

dutch title means: the true ghost....


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 26, 2008)

Not necessarily a kid-friendly video clip...beware!

But, I LOVE this and let my kids watch it months ago. I think my son is still traumatized and I still belly-laugh just thinking about it his response. You can also type in Ghost Car and watch clips of people freaking out while they watch it.

There is a similiar one that involves focusing on a maze.

Peter



idolomantis said:


> gna gna^^boo! :lol:
> 
> dutch title means: the true ghost....


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2008)

Those things are so old and really played out. I knew what it was before I even clicked on it.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm not kidding!!! When i was about 7 i saw this on a little kids channel!!! I was watching like little cartoons after school and this commercial came!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 19, 2008)

robo mantis said:


> I'm not kidding!!! When i was about 7 i saw this on a little kids channel!!! I was watching like little cartoons after school and this commercial came!!!


LOL

haha


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 19, 2008)

I was startled then hit the tv :lol: After that i was thinking of how many people would complain about it.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 20, 2008)

robo mantis said:


> I was startled then hit the tv :lol: After that i was thinking of how many people would complain about it.


LOL al the small children... :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah!!! lol


----------

